# panic attack



## blessedangel85 (Jan 29, 2015)

I haven't really been studying. Can I start now And still be prepared for April 2015 PE power exam? Or should I take it easy and do it in October? I really want to pass on my first try!!!


----------



## Kovz (Jan 30, 2015)

That's ultimately up to you. Most recommend having 250-300 hours worth of studying in. If you feel like you have the dedication to get into crunch mode, then go for it. If you wait until October, will you be able to study during the nice weather in the summer/fall?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Studying in the winter tends to be easier to stick to a schedule. I struggled with studying in the summer.


----------



## MannyEE (Jan 30, 2015)

blessedangel85 If it's your first try and you haven't started yet, I recommend you take the Oct 2015 exam. First timers usually need more time because the need to make a new binders, gather materials, references, etc. I'm taking the exam for a 2nd time and I can already see the difference in the time I need. I already have binders, material, knowledge on the type of questions, etc.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 30, 2015)

In Ga, once we have been approved to sit for the exam, we are given 3 consecutive attempts, and if we choose not to take one, it is still counted. After the 3 attempts are used up, we have to take additional courses, and get permission from the board.


----------



## eksor_PE (Jan 30, 2015)

It depends how comfortable are you with the materials that will be on the exam. I know a couple who studied less than 100 hours and passed on first attempt. I also studied for less than 100 hours and came to work the day before the exam, and I also passed on first attempt. However, we work in a design consulting firm, so the materials are our day to day problems. Good luck!


----------



## The Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

Like the others have stated, if you don't study now, will you be able to study during the nice summer months? Also, how bad do you want your PE? A lot of it has to do with drive/will power/motivation. When you have the drive, anything can be accomplished. Only you know how motivated you are at this point in time.


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Jan 31, 2015)

I just started studying about two weeks ago. Worked through 2 practice tests so far. Going to do a third tomorrow. I think you still have enough time to prepare before the exam if you buckle down.

I guess I'll find out around May if I should have waited until October.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 1, 2015)

MyBeardAndMe said:


> I just started studying about two weeks ago. Worked through 2 practice tests so far. Going to do a third tomorrow. I think you still have enough time to prepare before the exam if you buckle down.
> 
> I guess I'll find out around May if I should have waited until October.


June is a better bet.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 1, 2015)

You can always think of the April exam as a practice exam...you'll know the exact feel and format for October.

There are people who have done this and passed.


----------



## jagster (Feb 1, 2015)

in my view. try hard and you can do it. from the people who took the electrical exam more than two times to pass, felt that every other year the toughness of the fall/spring exam changes. As October 2014 was tough, October 2015 will be easy and vice versa. This is just a myth and might not be true. I think you need at least two months of solid preparation. you have that much time in your hand. if you work with NEC day in and out, it will be easy to pass as there will be around 12 questions from NEC.


----------



## J-Dubbs (Feb 2, 2015)

Are you taking a class to prepare? I took the exam in October. I didn't begin studying until around mid-August (which would be akin to mid-February in your case), and I passed with a fairly high score by studying on my own in conjunction with taking a class. If you're studying on your own, you probably would have wanted to start a little earlier. If you take a class though, I'd say you can still do it. I did study a LOT in my two months I got in though, both in class and on my own. You just have to buckle down and do it.


----------



## electricalPickles PE (Feb 3, 2015)

blessedangel85 said:


> I haven't really been studying. Can I start now And still be prepared for April 2015 PE power exam? Or should I take it easy and do it in October? I really want to pass on my first try!!!




You have over 2 months, that's plenty of time if you dedicate yourself and study study study!!!


----------



## saberger_vt (Feb 10, 2015)

It also depends on whether you want to pass the first time, or not... I have a hard time paying for something that I will have to redo and pay again! I spent two years getting all my "stuff" together, and about six months of actually sitting down and doing a few problems, and more importantly understanding the theory.

As most have stated, it is really up to you on how you want to proceed, we are all different, you might only need two months to study! And if that's the case, I wish you well!


----------



## blessedangel85 (Apr 6, 2015)

UPDATE

I've been studying and I've been studying. I eventually got motivated and life looks good!


----------

